# 3DS Update v7.0.0.13: MiiVerse/NNID/Shared Balances



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2013)

> Version 7.0.0-13U available via wireless Internet connection includes the following improvements:
> Added Support for Nintendo Network IDs:
> 
> -Users can now create or link a Nintendo Network ID, which is required to use some network services, from within System Settings
> ...


 
Source

Nintendo also posted some links of their own:

MiiVerse
Nintendo Network ID


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 10, 2013)

How fast will Supercard update the DSTwo?


----------



## logon (Dec 10, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> How fast will Supercard update the DSTwo?


I'd say 1-48 hours


----------



## tHciNc (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperCard are normally quick, So it seems all the DS/DSi cards blocked again ??


----------



## simonhwsn (Dec 10, 2013)

silly question I haven't found answer for: I don't own a WiiU, If I create a NNID on my 3DS will I  be able to use it later on WiiU?


----------



## simonhwsn (Dec 10, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> SuperCard are normally quick, So it seems all the DS/DSi cards blocked again ??


 
 I can confirm that DSTWO is blocked!


----------



## neoxdonut (Dec 10, 2013)

Now we wait for the DSTWO update.​


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2013)

So does this allow you to tie your eShop purchases to an account so that you can easily recover them should you lose your 3DS?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 10, 2013)

Also update for mii plaza but it's really slow


----------



## simonhwsn (Dec 10, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> So does this allow you to tie your eShop purchases to an account so that you can easily recover them should you lose your 3DS?


 
Sadly, no.


----------



## fischermasamune (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it only me or it looks like it takes more to quit the System Settings?
Nine or ten seconds, I think.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

anyone else e-shop not working right now?
I kind of wish you can create your own communities on the Miiverse though as the only game I've played was the Mario 3Ds Land so far which has it's own community.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2013)

simonhwsn said:


> Sadly, no.


 
Eww!
They better add that functionality.


----------



## tHciNc (Dec 10, 2013)

I like Nintendos hard and heavy bullshit warning lol

*IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.

Yeah right, you are going to brick systems...


----------



## LurkerA (Dec 10, 2013)

R4i Gold 3DS/RTS has confirmed that It can support the newest 3DS V7.0.0-13U directly without any patch updating!


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it safe to update our Emunands now or not? :/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2013)

simonhwsn said:


> silly question I haven't found answer for: I don't own a WiiU, If I create a NNID on my 3DS will I  be able to use it later on WiiU?



Yes. It shares the same NNID and same balance.

Anyways, the eShop seems to be down. I thought maintenance was over, but apparently not. Wanted to redeem this Dillon's Rolling Western game from Club Nintendo.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yes. It shares the same NNID and same balance.
> 
> Anyways, the eShop seems to be down. I thought maintenance was over, but apparently not. Wanted to redeem this Dillon's Rolling Western game from Club Nintendo.


 
The e-shop is working now, atleast it just was for me


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 10, 2013)

I am also confirming that DSTwo is blocked on 7.0.0-13U.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 10, 2013)

In this update what I most look forward to is the balance link between the 3ds and wii u eshop.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Dec 10, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> I like Nintendos hard and heavy bullshit warning lol
> 
> *IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.
> 
> Yeah right, you are going to brick systems...


 
Do you think this means automatic system updates in the future?


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 10, 2013)

damn i forgot about my DSTwo before i made the update. well at lease the DSTwo always stays up to date with nintendo updates


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2013)

I just updated my 2DS and connected my accounts!  I am quite happy to see this update actually!


----------



## jonesman99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I'm updating. It doesn't really help or hinder me in any immediate way.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2013)

I can see myself using Miiverse waaaaay too much...


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm glad this update came out, can't wait to see what people find out/come up with, with this update now


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 10, 2013)

What was in the miiplaza update? Can some one delete two of my repeat post?


----------



## Katsumi San (Dec 10, 2013)

screenshot is not work for pokemon games... but other games is ok! I think is because is two different version and miiverse is perhaps have issues with this?


----------



## tranfeer (Dec 10, 2013)

I can confirm that r4i gold 3ds(r4ids.cn) can support 3DS7.0.0-13 very well.


----------



## scorpiotaisho (Dec 10, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> screenshot is not work for pokemon games... but other games is ok! I think is because is two different version and miiverse is perhaps have issues with this?


 

How do you take a screenshot? It isn't listed on the changelog


----------



## Katsumi San (Dec 10, 2013)

scorpiotaisho said:


> How do you take a screenshot? It isn't listed on the changelog


play a 3DS game hit "Home" then tap miiverse and put "publish" and option to post game picture is become available.(except PokemonX/Y)


----------



## proapc (Dec 10, 2013)

R4 SDHC from www.r4isdhc.com is blocked


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2013)

Weeee
Miiverse
Yaaaaay
...........
This sucks :|


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## drfsupercenter (Dec 10, 2013)

> -Removed the limit to system transfers:
> 
> -The previous limit of five system transfers per system has been removed


 
HOLY CRAP

This is seriously the best thing I've seen with this update

Surprised nobody commented on it.
I started with a launch-date system (on 1.0, that crappy firmware with no web browser), eventually system transferred  to a new 3DS as I gave my old one to a friend... then got an XL... then got a Pikachu XL, which broke... now I have a Zelda XL, I would have been down to only one system transfer left.  I'm seriously excited about this, once I get my Pikachu 3DS XL repaired enough to power it on and system transfer.

Question: I currently have some money in my 3DS eShop account. What happens when I sign in with my Wii U's NNID? Does it merge the balances? I sure hope I won't lose the balance from one or the other.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't even connect to attwifi SSID anymore. Homepass RIP ;O;



digipokemaster said:


> What was in the miiplaza update?


Nothing it seems. Its version 3.3 now.


----------



## potato3334 (Dec 10, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> I like Nintendos hard and heavy bullshit warning lol
> 
> *IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.
> 
> Yeah right, you are going to brick systems...


 

i think this is more of a disclaimer so users cant blame nintendo for their 3ds screwing up cuz they have had contact with unsupported tech


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 10, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Can't even connect to attwifi SSID anymore. Homepass RIP ;O;
> 
> 
> Nothing it seems. Its version 3.3 now.


Ok thanks

Is anyone else having trouble with the eshop? I have tried at least 5x to go on it and still cant


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

Now all that needs to happen for Miiversse is the option to create your own game community (I want this option atleast, wouldn't anyone else?)


----------



## Katsumi San (Dec 10, 2013)

lol I try to post Katsuragi screen shot from senran kagura burst game in miiverse but option to post picture is not appear. perhaps there is many games that is not compatible with miiverse.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> lol I try to post Katsuragi screen shot from senran kagura burst game in miiverse but option to post picture is not appear. perhaps there is many games that is not compatible with miiverse.


 
Or maybe because you can only post screenshots of the current communities available on Miiverse (Like Mario 3D Land and the rest) >.>


----------



## Katsumi San (Dec 10, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> Or maybe because you can only post screenshots of the current communities available on Miiverse (Like Mario 3D Land and the rest) >.>


but what happening to Pokemon (X/Y)? How such thing not able to post screenshot of game?


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> but what happening to Pokemon (X/Y)? How such thing not able to post screenshot of game?


 
I don't think anyone can post screenshots of that game, probably because like you said, two different versions of the game and Miiverse isn't programmed for games with two different versions :/


----------



## Katsumi San (Dec 10, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I don't think anyone can post screenshots of that game, probably because like you said, two different versions of the game and Miiverse isn't programmed for games with two different versions :/


I think you are correct. But I want posting of Senran Kagura soon


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> I think you are correct. But I want posting of Senran Kagura soon


 
Well hope that Nintendo will be kind enough to apply such an update that will allow people to create their own game communities on the Miiverse


----------



## ramar (Dec 10, 2013)

proapc said:


> R4 SDHC from www.r4isdhc.com is blocked


Which version do you have? New, 2013 or 2014?
And on what firmware/kernel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## proapc (Dec 10, 2013)

ramar said:


> Which version do you have? New, 2013 or 2014?
> And on what firmware/kernel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

Version 2013, not sure which firmware/kernel (i update it in late octuber)


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 10, 2013)

I was wondering why Ryukouki was linking to a thread that ShadowSoldier posted; if I remember correctly, Ryu said he'd posted the thread and then redirected people to it. Are you people still thinking about drawing penises and sending them to your friends/'Temp members? There hasn't been any mention of this yet; it's just the excitement about the update.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## kingsora831 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it possible to add friends through miiverse ids or do you still have to use FC to add people?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 10, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> Is it possible to add friends through miiverse ids or do you still have to use FC to add people?


 
You still need FCs


----------



## elridge (Dec 10, 2013)

My biggest doubt regarding this update is about the country/region lock with nintendo id and club nintendo:
My country is not eligible for the Club Nintendo program, so when i registered, i set my address as USA. In the other hand, i can't use my credit card on the USA eShop, so i have to make my purchases on the canadian one. 
So, I guess if i want to keep using the eShop i should register my Nintendo ID as a canadian, but in that case, what would happen to my CN rewards? Would my purchases still give me coins? Would i be able to download the rewards from the canadian eshop? Should i contact Nintendo and ask them to change my CN country, or would i be risking them noticing that i'm from another country?

Gah! Hope someone can help me!


----------



## Disco (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 2 3DS-es, one white normal and one pikachu XL. Can I use the same NNid on both?
All of my purchases form eshop are on my regular 3DS.


----------



## kingsora831 (Dec 10, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> You still need FCs


 
UGH..They really need to get rid of the FC system its sooo 2006 (wii's release).
One step at a time i guess...just hope nintendo doesnt stop at just balancing wallets and we can get some more improvements later.

Anyway great update, miiverse should be entertaining.


----------



## kingsora831 (Dec 10, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have 2 3DS-es, one white normal and one pikachu XL. Can I use the same NNid on both?
> All of my purchases form eshop are on my regular 3DS.


 
Dont think so, i remember in the nintendo direct, it was stated one account on one 3ds. 
IF you were to do what you want, many people could do the same thing and share purchased games with friends and family without purchasing it themselves. 

Only thing you can do is system transfer. Plus purchases arent tied to the nintendo id , just the existing money in your wallet.


----------



## Disco (Dec 10, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> Plus purchases arent tied to the nintendo id , just the existing money in your wallet.


 
I know this, that's why I asked 
Well N's politics are stupid IMHO, on my iOS accaunt I can download my purchases on whatever iOS device i sign in....
My 3DS can brake, let's say my wi-fi breaks, and what then?! Nothing, all of my purchase are lost...not cool!

Ok then, I'll make NNid on my 3DS, and XL would be without one


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 10, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> I think you are correct. But I want posting of Senran Kagura soon


This will probably never happen, given the content of the game. Which is sad, I like me some Ikaruga screenshots.


----------



## Suicide (Dec 10, 2013)

Just to make sure everyone breathes a sigh of relief, HomePass still works after the update.


----------



## kingsora831 (Dec 10, 2013)

Disco said:


> I know this, that's why I asked
> Well N's politics are stupid IMHO, on my iOS accaunt I can download my purchases on whatever iOS device i sign in....
> My 3DS can brake, let's say my wi-fi breaks, and what then?! Nothing, all of my purchase are lost...not cool!
> 
> Ok then, I'll make NNid on my 3DS, and XL would be without one


 
Dont worry man your not alone, i wish this update brought more too.
I feel sorry for those who actually purchase all their games through the eshop, if their system breaks its gonna be a long conversation with customer service trying to get their content back.

BTW, just found out that you can't have friends on miiverse, and can only see your miiverse friends from the wii u.
Is that nintendo's way to make people want to purchase a wii u lol


----------



## Disco (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I prefer hard copys, my collection :




But also some games are awailable only trough e-shop (mutant mudds, mighty switch force...)

And also I got a free DL copy of Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone else not able to get on the eShop on both 3DS and Wii U?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 10, 2013)

Just as expected you can only link 1 3DS to 1 NNID account.
I have a 3DS and 3DSXL and I couldn't link the XL to my NNID.
BUT one downfall is now if I make a purchase on the XL it doesn't link to my nintendo account so I cant get points anymore like I used to.
Nintendo accound can only be linked to 1 NNID. That sucks bigtime as it used to be linked to both my handhelds.

Nintendo AREN'T really family friendly as if you have more than 1 console you have to buy items more than once.
So if you have more than 1 kid you have to pay more times for the same item. NOT family friendly if you ask me. 
For a game company based on kids and family they are really annoying. 1 console only, warnings to take breaks all the time. they just hate families and gamers.


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 10, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Just as expected you can only link 1 3DS to 1 NNID account.
> I have a 3DS and 3DSXL and I couldn't link the XL to my NNID.
> BUT one downfall is now if I make a purchase on the XL it doesn't link to my nintendo account so I cant get points anymore like I used to.
> Nintendo accound can only be linked to 1 NNID. That sucks bigtime as it used to be linked to both my handhelds.
> ...


You can still use family accounts to get coins from both systems.


----------



## Mario92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well it certainly was nice gesture for those with both systems and were using prepaid cards but daaamn Nintendo is still stumbling all over the place something this simple. 



NakedFaerie said:


> Nintendo AREN'T really family friendly as if you have more than 1 console you have to buy items more than once.
> So if you have more than 1 kid you have to pay more times for the same item. NOT family friendly if you ask me.
> For a game company based on kids and family they are really annoying. 1 console only, warnings to take breaks all the time. they just hate families and gamers.


 
I saw that Nintendo family friendliness is pretty much smoke and mirrors when their console ain't even translated to almost any languages! It's hard to recommend that kind of system to family when competitor have had their system and some games translated. Playstation, Xbox, Steam and Origin all are translated to finnish - even games like CS:GO and Beyond: Two Souls are fully translated to finnish while regular Super Mario with almost no text is still in english only! 

Lately I've been full of nintendo bshit.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it safe to apply this update via GW EmuNAND ?


----------



## DarkAce0 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not gonna update just yet, gonna wait till Dstwo works with this update.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there any big reason to update? (eg. things not working unless I update)
I don't want to update in case Gateway support is released for 6.x and the NNID integration is not something I care about a lot when it's only Miiverse and eShop balance that's affected.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 10, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> Well it certainly was nice gesture for those with both systems and were using prepaid cards but daaamn Nintendo is still stumbling all over the place something this simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Likewise, while PS3 and Xbox 360 games have been translated to brazilian portuguese, Nintendo is ignoring brazilian portuguese localization. I think they are not very smart ignoring a country that is the 5th largest and the 5th most populated in the world.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2013)

Dave follows me on Miiverse. Which one of you lot is Dave?


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 10, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Likewise, while PS3 and Xbox 360 games have been translated to brazilian portuguese, Nintendo is ignoring brazilian portuguese localization. I think they are not very smart ignoring a country that is the 5th largest and the 5th most populated in the world.


 
Also, piracy.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Dec 10, 2013)

And now to wait until a DSTWO update is released...


----------



## Shiggitay (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Zelda 3DSXL and I think I'll wait to update. I'm on 6.3.0-12U. I'm also curious to see if someone'll find a kernel exploit GW3DS can use so 3DS ROMs'll load up, be it on 6.x or on 7.x. First post btw! w00t!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 10, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Also, piracy.


 


> According to Daniel Cervantes, director of games and entertainment division of Microsoft for Latin America, Brazil occupies the 15th position in world ranking of videogames, with 600 thousand consoles sold annually.


 
Also, piracy is not stopping Sony, Microsoft and many third parties from localizeing their games to the brazilian market.


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 10, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Is there any big reason to update? (eg. things not working unless I update)
> I don't want to update in case Gateway support is released for 6.x and the NNID integration is not something I care about a lot when it's only Miiverse and eShop balance that's affected.


Accessing the eshop, miiverse, if you're already on 6.x.x then there's no real point in not upgrading, since a 6.x.x exploit is most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2013)

More updates, always good in my book. Good that they are updating their systems now, it has been otherwise


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 10, 2013)

Edgarska said:


> Accessing the eshop, miiverse, if you're already on 6.x.x then there's no real point in not upgrading, since a 6.x.x exploit is most likely not going to happen.


A 7.x.x exploit is even less likely to happen.


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 10, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A 7.x.x exploit is even less likely to happen.


Not really, all it takes is a mistake in an update which is equally likely now and later, but I was just mentioning the pros and cons.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 10, 2013)

look like Nintendo severs are getting hit hard
eshop not loading and update to mii Plaza not downloading
miiverse works
ID linking works

hopefully latter today it works

to get items off the eshop (even to get free things, that may even include game updates),  you will need to make/link your Nintendo ID to your system


----------



## ForteGospel (Dec 10, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Likewise, while PS3 and Xbox 360 games have been translated to brazilian portuguese, Nintendo is ignoring brazilian portuguese localization. I think they are not very smart ignoring a country that is the 5th largest and the 5th most populated in the world.


lets agree to disagree, even if you are the 5th largest country or w/e you are still a big market for nintendo


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2013)

emigre said:


> Dave follows me on Miiverse. Which one of you lot is Dave?


Dave's not here man.


----------



## elMagnate (Dec 10, 2013)

Disco said:


> Well, I prefer hard copys, my collection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, so many legit PAL games, I can see the money sink that's this.


----------



## josiascaignard (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I wan't to clarify something, maybe you guys can help me with this, it is said everywhere that the games are not tied to yout NNID account but in the intro for linking a NNID to the 3DS it says the opposite, look i took a photo.

It is in spanish, but it says this in english.

"Erase the Nintendo Network Identificator
If you delete the nintendo network identificator, you will also delete the TRANSACTIONS of the account and your eshop balance"

I want you to notice the word TRANSACTIONS, because when you buy something in your 3DS in the eshop they make you a bill (I think thats the word, in spanish is boleta, but it is like a voucher or something) and also notice the picture in the bottom screen, it shows a Mii losing a nintendo 3DS game icon and what I guess is a screenshot from miiverse.

Maybe we can clarify why nintendo decided to put these advices if they wouldn't tie our purchases to our account.

well I ask for your comprehension if my redacting wasn't the better, I'm not a natural english speaker.


----------



## manlego (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if i create an NNID for the miiverse, will it be automatically linked to the e-shop?
Because i heard that you can only create one account, which is tied to one region, so if i do this, i would not be able to change my region again right?


----------



## Garro (Dec 10, 2013)

josiascaignard said:


> Hi, I wan't to clarify something, maybe you guys can help me with this, it is said everywhere that the games are not tied to yout NNID account but in the intro for linking a NNID to the 3DS it says the opposite, look i took a photo.
> 
> It is in spanish, but it says this in english.
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure Nintendo said that? On WiiU if you delete your NNID or delete the user with the NNID, once you access the eShop every game purchased with that account are blocked and a message displays: "The account linked to the game has been removed, please purchase the game again" (If you remove the user w/o deleting the NNID, you can create another user with the same NNID and recover access to your games). It should be the same for 3DS.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 10, 2013)

josiascaignard said:


> Hi, I wan't to clarify something, maybe you guys can help me with this, it is said everywhere that the games are not tied to yout NNID account but in the intro for linking a NNID to the 3DS it says the opposite, look i took a photo.
> 
> It is in spanish, but it says this in english.
> 
> ...


 
don't worry the translation is correct.

mmm.... then I say that erasing the NNID is like erase your wifi ID(don't remember exactly how was called) on the pre-NNID system then, when you do that you lose your purchases and the ability of use the already installed software, since that is the personal key of the console.
basically they took the NNID and adapted it to the current system, so the only good thing about this change is Miiverse.


----------



## josiascaignard (Dec 10, 2013)

Garro I don´t really know, but it seems that somewhat the games are actually registered to your account by what I can see, because if it wasn't like that, if you delete your account, or unlink it from the 3DS, you should be able to play your purchased games, and this section of the EULA of this update states that it is te contrary.


----------



## josiascaignard (Dec 10, 2013)

I probably seem to read too much into these things, but the advertising before enreting the eshop for the first time you enter, says that your current account activity will be transfered to this NNID, I took photos again of these.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 10, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> I like Nintendos hard and heavy bullshit warning lol
> 
> *IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.
> 
> Yeah right, you are going to brick systems...


 

let them try, they would be damaging personal property and lawsuits will happen if they try to remotely brick anyones device, you see why firmware updates are not for our benefits? but some people still think they are, no they are used as a form of control, i bet no one in this topic read the terms and conditions either.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 10, 2013)

Linked my accounts but i cant access the Eshop on 3DS currently, i can on wii-u tho. Anyone else in the UK able to get on Eshop on 3DS?


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 10, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> Linked my accounts but i cant access the Eshop on 3DS currently, i can on wii-u tho. Anyone else in the UK able to get on Eshop on 3DS?


 
run system settings and there should be a new button on top
or
run 3ds miiverse

eshop is down for everyone


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> let them try, they would be damaging personal property and lawsuits will happen if they try to remotely brick anyones device, you see why firmware updates are not for our benefits? but some people still think they are, no they are used as a form of control, i bet no one in this topic read the terms and conditions either.


What everyone seems to think it says: "If you mess with your 3DS we'll brick it bwahaha"
What that message means: "If you fuck up the 3DS and it breaks after an update, don't blame us"


----------



## DaniPoo (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a question. I live in sweden but Im moving to another country that has a different curency. will I still be able to buy games on the e-shop? Should I keep my swedish bank account and transfer money to that account in order to purchase stuff online or doesnt it work because I am in another country? Does changing curency meen that all my purchased games will be deleted?

If this is the case then WTF nintendo!? Well I'll still be in Europe so should be able to buy any physical game atleast. But I really want to be able to use Pokétransfer.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 10, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> I have a question. I live in sweden but Im moving to another country that has a different curency. will I still be able to buy games on the e-shop? Should I keep my swedish bank account and transfer money to that account in order to purchase stuff online or doesnt it work because I am in another country? Does changing curency meen that all my purchased games will be deleted?


 

you can only have ONE type of currency on the system
you will LOSE the others when you link and the linked ID is the ONLY type you can have


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 10, 2013)

Edgarska said:


> You can still use family accounts to get coins from both systems.


 
But you cant transfer purchases thats what I'm getting at. 2 3DS's means you have to buy everything twice.
Then will Nintendo come into line with the other systems and have an account system not a console system as these days some households have more than 1 console and dont want to purchase the same thing more than once. Thats forcing families to buy only 1 console.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> let them try, they would be damaging personal property and lawsuits will happen if they try to remotely brick anyones device, you see why firmware updates are not for our benefits? but some people still think they are, no they are used as a form of control, i bet no one in this topic read the terms and conditions either.



What is Nintendo worse than mafia now?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

fop all of this noise, they still didnt remove the region lock :c


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a bad update. I don't use miiverse much, but its nice here and there, even though I think its a little clunky compared to the Wii U version. My favorite part is the shared balance though. Now if I get a eshop card as a gift i don't have to debate where it goes. Same for my DDP rewards.

Edit: That is, it will be good to share balances whenever the eshop works again.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 10, 2013)

It seems like it is a good update. But, not enough for me to update it on my Japanese 3DS. (I have a fear of losing my JP 3ds digital purchases since I used my card).


----------



## DaniPoo (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, I know that im only able to use one curency. But will I be able to use swedish curency in another country if I still have my swedish bank account active?
Or does nintendo know that im somewhere else in the world and say something like "Access denied".
Because im moving from Sweden to the Czech republic to work and I will live there for some years. 
It would be nice to take all my games with me and still be able to buy new ones online.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Dec 10, 2013)

Miiverse for 3ds seems nice, but I really wish that they had more groups to comment in, and the ability to message friends from your friends list. And seriously, no Kid Icarus:Uprising community on miiverse? Why are there so little communities available? They should also have a general discussion community.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the most updated info on compatible flashcards? Need to know when my DSTWO will work again.


----------



## breaktemp (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm...everything seemed to update okay !! 

* except plaza and store * 

Just got my Pokemon Red 3DS-XL Miiverse setup :

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/Proud_Eyes 

Feel free to follow and such  "


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

The Minecrafter said:


> Miiverse for 3ds seems nice, but I really wish that they had more groups to comment in, and the ability to message friends from your friends list. And seriously, no Kid Icarus:Uprising community on miiverse? Why are there so little communities available? They should also have a general discussion community.


 

I know right? It's all Mario stuff


----------



## matpower (Dec 10, 2013)

Meh, I updated and now eShop is dead with some AAA-BBBB errors.  
Probably because everyone is making an account atm.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Dec 10, 2013)

I heard r4i gold was not blocked. Has anyone confirmed this yet?

I bought a couple as gifts and it would suck if they were doa for 3ds


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there a way to Unlink the 3DS & Wii U?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 10, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I heard r4i gold was not blocked. Has anyone confirmed this yet?
> 
> I bought a couple as gifts and it would suck if they were doa for 3ds


 

*R4i Gold 3DS supporting the newest 3DS V7.0.0-13 directly ! (2013-12-10) *




 

3DS firmware updated to V7.0.0-13 , R4i Gold 3DS supports directly the newest 3DS V7.0 without any patch updating...

http://r4ids.cn/news.htm


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 10, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Is there a way to Unlink the 3DS & Wii U?


you can go to the system settings
and pick NNID setting option and go to page 2 and delete option


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 10, 2013)

How do I check if my NNID is connected correctly to my 3DS eShop ??. It says it is still connected to my Club Nintendo account but I don't know if it is connected to my NNID


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 10, 2013)

KuRensan said:


> How do I check if my NNID is connected correctly to my 3DS eShop ??. It says it is still connected to my Club Nintendo account but I don't know if it is connected to my NNID


 
Pretty sure when you create or use a NNID from your Wii/Wii-U it is automatically connected to your e-shop.


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 10, 2013)

Are the eShop and Miiplaza update still down? For me it gives an error code 3051


----------



## yagami69 (Dec 10, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Is there a way to Unlink the 3DS & Wii U?


 
afaik just with the system transfer to another 3DS, that's why I don't want to link my NNID yet, I will get full 3DS games prices locked to my region which is overpriced = /





Dartz150 said:


> Are the eShop and Miiplaza update still down? For me it gives an error code 3051


 
is up for me now, check your settings for region and connection


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 10, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> fop all of this noise, they still didnt remove the region lock :c



And they never will. You didn't seriously think otherwise, did you?


----------



## Dann Woolf (Dec 10, 2013)

So uh... any word on an update for DSTWO?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 10, 2013)

My eshop finally worked on my 8th try. Was really slow though. I'm sure after everybody finishes linking accounts it will be back to normal.

Dartz150 If you went to the 3ds eshop and had to click agree then log in, its linked.


----------



## Edgarska (Dec 11, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> Yeah, I know that im only able to use one curency. But will I be able to use swedish curency in another country if I still have my swedish bank account active?
> Or does nintendo know that im somewhere else in the world and say something like "Access denied".
> Because im moving from Sweden to the Czech republic to work and I will live there for some years.
> It would be nice to take all my games with me and still be able to buy new ones online.


Not sure if it's the same in Europe, but I'm using US Dollars on my 3DS and have no trouble using an American card in Mexico, so you most likely will be able to do that too.


----------



## Bruno Ferrera Olivares (Dec 11, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> *R4i Gold 3DS supporting the newest 3DS V7.0.0-13 directly ! (2013-12-10) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I can sadly confirm that r4i gold 3ds IS BLOCKED! 

the one than GamerzHell is posting is the r4i wood.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 11, 2013)

eShop does not work on my 3DS or WiiU after the update. Must be overloaded.


----------



## Foxchild (Dec 11, 2013)

> Changed the start-up method of Nintendo 3DS Camera from the HOME Menu:
> 
> -Pressing the L and R Buttons simultaneously will now start the Nintendo 3DS Camera from the HOME Menu


 
No more accidentally activating the camera when I turn the 3ds on!  Best update improvement ever!


----------



## drgnslayers (Dec 11, 2013)

to have an idea of which flashcards works, you can look at this site: http://pongupdates.wordpress.com/flashcards-working-on-3ds/


----------



## teknicz (Dec 11, 2013)

SuperCard DSTWO is updated and now works with 3DS v.7.0!

More info on their forums:

http://forum.supercard.sc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=11712#lastpost

Confirmed working, I'm on it now, playing a lil Advance Wars.

And eShop and MiiPlaza worked for me earlier today.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2013)

LOL DSTwo "fireware"


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck Yea, once again Supercard delivers~


----------



## Abdelatif (Dec 11, 2013)

i canferme e-shop and setting consol of eNAD Gateway dont work wait the new update 7.0


----------



## omega59 (Dec 11, 2013)

I forgot I had a datwo and upgraded lol. I hardly use it anymore sadly. Anyhow I found miiverse to be very slow loading and the 2min wait between posts is kinda long, it should be 30sec max imo.


----------



## duwen (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't seem to be getting streetpasses on the attwifi ssid since the update. I switched to _The Cloud ssid and got passes straight away.
Anyone else (outside US) experiencing this?


----------



## reprep (Dec 11, 2013)

nope, attwifi works fine here in europe.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 11, 2013)

Edgarska said:


> Not really, all it takes is a mistake in an update which is equally likely now and later, but I was just mentioning the pros and cons.


Except for every new update it's likely Nintendo patch up another hole or two. The farther you update, the lower the chances there are any left that will be found.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't buy Ace Attorney 5 now because I had to be honest about my age. Fuck me


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 11, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> I like Nintendos hard and heavy bullshit warning lol
> 
> *IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.
> 
> Yeah right, you are going to brick systems...


 

I think the warning, as it always was, is that by doing something they don't recommend might end with you bricking your system yourself. Not that they would brick it for you. e.g. if you put your mp3 player in a washing machine, it might stop working.


----------



## matpower (Dec 11, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> I can't buy Ace Attorney 5 now because I had to be honest about my age. Fuck me


I knew that was coming, for Ninty I am 20 now.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 11, 2013)

matpower said:


> I knew that was coming, for Ninty I am 20 now.


 
Well it's less than 2 years I got to wait so that's plenty of time to play AA 2-4 and some other games I guess


----------



## duwen (Dec 12, 2013)

reprep said:


> nope, attwifi works fine here in europe.


 
yep, it's strange - my mac at work is now not getting any passes on the _attwifi_ ssid since the update, yet my winxp pc is still getting them fine 
...it's ok - I'll just reap __The Cloud_ when I'm at work and _attwifi_ when I'm at home


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2013)

And so it begins...



Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 12, 2013)

That mewtwo drawing is just terrible.


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dat mewtwo fanart ias awful, thanks for advicing, I will report that shit immediately.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 12, 2013)

No wonder ninty's devs are making fun of the american audience.


----------



## VMM (Dec 12, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No wonder ninty's devs are making fun of the american audience.


 

Pretty sure it's the opposite, americans making fun of ninty's devs with obscene drawings.


----------



## Chary (Dec 12, 2013)

I...uh, don't really see why this was so anticipated. Its okay, but not THAT great. Only amazing thing I can see is the shared balances.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 12, 2013)

first thing I did on Miiverse was to write a plea to Satoshi Tajiri and Gamefreak as a whole to make gen 3 remakes shit if I had a Game design major I'd post my resume on there


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 12, 2013)

VMM said:


> Pretty sure it's the opposite, americans making fun of ninty's devs with obscene drawings.


http://www.p4rgaming.com/iwata-asks-miiverse-penis-drawing-detection-took-weeks-to-develop/
Hilarious read.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 13, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> http://www.p4rgaming.com/iwata-asks-miiverse-penis-drawing-detection-took-weeks-to-develop/
> Hilarious read.


That's fake though.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 13, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> That's fake though.


Shhhh. XD


----------



## nl255 (Dec 13, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> I think the warning, as it always was, is that by doing something they don't recommend might end with you bricking your system yourself. Not that they would brick it for you. e.g. if you put your mp3 player in a washing machine, it might stop working.


 
Well keep in mind that some early R4 clones did end up bricking DS systems (blowing fuses or something like that).  So it is definitely possible for a poorly made 3DS compatible flash cart to brick systems as well.  Electronics don't like it when you send voltage where it doesn't belong.


----------



## drgnslayers (Dec 14, 2013)

the 3DS-compatible Action Replay DSi does work without any new upgrade on a 3DS with the firmwire version 7.0.0-13


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 14, 2013)

drgnslayers said:


> the 3DS-compatible Action Replay DSi does work without any upgrade on a 3DS with the firmwire version 7.0.0-13


 
And it hasn't since a long time ago.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 14, 2013)

Man Nintendo really need to learn some design things, every single one of their applications has a different layout, colours, buttons, then with some buttons you can use A and B to confirm/cancel and some you can't even though they're the same buttons, argh. They make nice consoles but their OSes are consistently turds and seem to get worse with every update.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 14, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Man Nintendo really need to learn some design things, every single one of their applications has a different layout, colours, buttons, then with some buttons you can use A and B to confirm/cancel and some you can't even though they're the same buttons, argh. They make nice consoles but their OSes are consistently turds and seem to get worse with every update.


 
Got to the worst with slow web-based UI in 7.0


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2013)

Chary said:


> I...uh, don't really see why this was so anticipated. Its okay, but not THAT great. Only amazing thing I can see is the shared balances.



Because people like MiiVerse...


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 14, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Got to the worst with slow web-based UI in 7.0


Yeah indeed, it's just really really bad and I can't believe this ever got tested by anyone that didn't have the patience of a rock.


----------



## drgnslayers (Dec 15, 2013)

elridge said:


> My biggest doubt regarding this update is about the country/region lock with nintendo id and club nintendo:
> My country is not eligible for the Club Nintendo program, so when i registered, i set my address as USA. In the other hand, i can't use my credit card on the USA eShop, so i have to make my purchases on the canadian one.
> So, I guess if i want to keep using the eShop i should register my Nintendo ID as a canadian, but in that case, what would happen to my CN rewards? Would my purchases still give me coins? Would i be able to download the rewards from the canadian eshop? Should i contact Nintendo and ask them to change my CN country, or would i be risking them noticing that i'm from another country?
> 
> Gah! Hope someone can help me!


 
If you're American or Canadian, you are eligible to the Club Nintendo program. I'm Canadian and I'm a Club Nintendo member.



Bruno Ferrera Olivares said:


> I can sadly confirm that r4i gold 3ds IS BLOCKED!
> 
> the one than GamerzHell is posting is the r4i wood.


 
Do you have one of those: R4iGold 3DS / RTS (r4ids.cn) – (Revision 9, A & C, D Only, excluding those Metroid Bugged Rev C)? You could check at this site: http://pongupdates.wordpress.com/flashcards-working-on-3ds/



Pingouin7 said:


> And it hasn't since a long time ago.


 
Indeed, it does work without any update as long as you have updated it at least once since last June, when firmwire 6.0.0-11U was released. European 3DS-compatible Action Replay DSi may work on firmwire 7.0.0-13E but it needs to be confirmed. But, I heard from GBATemp member Pong20302000 that those with a Japanese 3DS need to wait for an update from Datel Japan.


----------



## steve007 (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL Guy's you know Nintendo watches the drawing content now , They already  took swap notes form us. Please don't abuse this one thank you ..  


   just careful that is all !


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 15, 2013)

also NO posting  FC or ask for FC on miiverse doing so can get you banned

Miiverse Marty tells us what not to do on the 3DS Miiverse
http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=list&u=2


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, you abuse it, you get banned this time. It's a public space, nothing like swapnote.


----------



## wiewcw (Dec 15, 2013)

It sucks I've updated - I'have nictendo club account but it is was able to make this on UK - I made this when i bought 3DS year ago. So I am from Poland - I have Miiverse, that was not as good as I've expected. But suck that I am unable to go back to my location (Poland) to get prices on my country's currency. So Nintendo totally successively smack my country for years.


----------



## Bruno Ferrera Olivares (Dec 16, 2013)

drgnslayers said:


> Do you have one of those: R4iGold 3DS / RTS (r4ids.cn) – (Revision 9, A & C, D Only, excluding those Metroid Bugged Rev C)? You could check at this site: http://pongupdates.wordpress.com/flashcards-working-on-3ds/


 


Not that one. This is the r4i that I have 

http://www.r4igold.cc/3ds_main.asp


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick question, what do I lose by choosing to overwrite my personal mii with the mii already associated with my nnid? I'm hoping saves and streetpasses will remain, but I need someone to let me know if this is the case or not before linking my 3ds.


----------

